# pup to vet..grrr



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Up at 4 am with pukie the puppy.

Squirts started last night (every 4 hrs) and now she barfed undigested food from 9 pm all over the inside of her crate.

I don't beleive she could be obstructed.

She did taste fresh deer poo for the fist time day before yesterday...forbidden ditch and stream water too.

Still hungry last night, still lots of energy when I was cleaning out her crate..no signs of dehydration.

Can you skip breakfast with a 8.5 week old pup? Hoping to get her an appt. before noon tomorrow.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, no sense in feeding if it's all going to come back up anyways. First rule for vomiting dogs (and puppies) is to stop feeding. You can keep providing water as long as she can keep that down. If shes taking in and holding down water, maybe mix in some broth to make it more appealing so she will drink more because dehydration may become an issue if the diarrhea continues. Offer the liquid in small quantities every 30 minutes to an hour or so.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

What did the initial vet visit show? Fecal done?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope she's ok and I'm sure she will be.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

She got up fiesty, so not lethargic. No more crap in her. Fed her a bit of white rice watered down.

We will see how that goes. I will try to make an appt with the vet for this aft..just in case. Wait...is today a stat holiday? Probably all closed for Easter weekend. ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,) Don't think this is an emergency...only that she is young and the undigested food barf so late after being fed was a bit frightning.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

If she were obstructed you might not see any trace of bile/digestive juices in the throw up, and would start dehydrating within a day.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

what's up with her tonight, jennifer?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

No vet.

Let her have a mouthful of watery rice in morning.

Last liquid bowel movement was mid morning.

Offered rice at lunch but she refused...BUT was HUNGRY. Fed her some ground bone in chicken mixed with water..she gobbled it up. 

Dinner...same as lunch.

Energy seems decent. Not dehydrated. No more barfing yet. No more pooping either, but I imagine there was nothing left in her and the food from this aft has not made it through yet.

At lunch started to give her small amount of pepto b. Same at dinner.

We will see what happens tonight....I pray I will not be cleaning up spray poos or barfs. I will be setting my alarm often to let her out tonight as a preventitive measure.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

She is fine. Thanks for the hand holding


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

That is good. Keep on bland food for a bit until stomach and intestines settled.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds like this pup/dog is going to be a joy. I hope this isn't going to be the norm.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL that was funny Don. I can't speak for your pups but most of the pups I've raised up have gone through this more than once in the first 6 months. Around teething it seemed to be more common but after vaccinations could sometimes be problematic, then when they somehow managed to eat way too much, heck even growing spurts seemed to bring it on. 

When I've got pups in the house, I always have a few cans of plain canned pumpkin around and a little bottle of something to settle the stomach if necessary.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I wasn't being funny. This would drive me nuts with a new pup. Soft stool is one thing. Hershey squirts and puking is another with pups. I keep pepto tablets on hand for dog that have picked up dead carrion and eaten it but even that doesn't usually bother them. I have had them puking and have the hershey squirts for about a day or so but they just had parvo and were fine in a couple of days....but I knew what that was and knew it wasn't going to be chronic possibly. It is not knowing why that bothers me.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

After raising a few pups in the house, the pattern is pretty easy to identify. Unless I was feeding raw at the time and added something to bring it on the reasons I cited above tend to be the answer to why it happens. But that said, pups put just about everything in their mouths so depending upon what you are doing with them or where you take them that can be a contributing factor as well (other animals crap is a prime example).


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm glad she's better, jennifer. it's scary when a baby presents like that. one last suggestion: get some natural yogurt and throw a spoonful (i know, precise, right? like regular spoon, ok?) on her food for a couple of weeks to re-populate her gut with good bacteria.

best of luck! she is SO cute...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Good to here!!!


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> LOL that was funny Don. I can't speak for your pups but most of the pups I've raised up have gone through this more than once in the first 6 months. Around teething it seemed to be more common but after vaccinations could sometimes be problematic, then when they somehow managed to eat way too much, heck even growing spurts seemed to bring it on.
> 
> When I've got pups in the house, I always have a few cans of plain canned pumpkin around and a little bottle of something to settle the stomach if necessary.


Pumpkin worked like a charm when my pup got the runs. Between that and some pedialyte her digestion was normal in a few days.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> She is fine.


Whew!






PS
Just a quick note about diarrhea meds for dogs: I don't remember whether or not Pepto is an antacid, but don't forget that you don't want to give an antacid to a dog who is raw-fed. (You can give the antacid if necessary, of course; just no raw feeding during the antacid protocol.)

I know we've discussed this several times here -- so this is just a reminder.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Josh Smith said:


> Pumpkin worked like a charm when my pup got the runs.



Canned plain pumpkin (not pie filling, of course, which contains sugar and spices) is a must-have-on-hand-at-all-times item in my house. :lol:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Canned plain pumpkin (not pie filling, of course, which contains sugar and spices) is a must-have-on-hand-at-all-times item in my house. :lol:


Baked sweet potato works well too, if you don't have canned pumpkin.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Baked sweet potato works well too, if you don't have canned pumpkin.


 
that's handy to know, candy--thanks! of course, if i have a baked sweet potato around, the chances of the dog getting any are pretty slim--LOVE 'em!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nothing wrong with letting the gut go back to normal. 24 hours+/- w/o food isn't bad, just provide water all the time. Deer poop shouldn't be the cause, related to sheep, mine dine on it like they were eating candy! Let's see...this move is called,"Dumb and Dumber." Throw two Bouvs from the train....


----------

